# grass & shrub painting



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone been successful adding grass & shrub painting to your services? It might be a way to get in the door with some property managers and Realtors.

check this out:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The only kind of shrub painting I have done is of the accidental variety.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

Painting dead shrubs green...? better off just getting fake ones. 

I would not offer this service. I can see some realtors, or management companies being interested... But they probably would not be willing to pay for the paint it would take, or your time.

I do fully support digging in some fake bushes in place of old dead ones though.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

rosespainting said:


> Painting dead shrubs green...? better off just getting fake ones.
> 
> I would not offer this service. I can see some realtors, or management companies being interested... But they probably would not be willing to pay for the paint it would take, or your time.
> 
> I do fully support digging in some fake bushes in place of old dead ones though.


Move to Augusta, Ga and get in on the grass painting and the dying of the water holes, for the Masters, you could book some coin! They paint the grass

If you watch the Masters, you straight away realise just how spotless the conditions are every day. But as you can expect, brown spots do appear on the tees, fairways and greens.

But according to Andy Stranger, one green-keeper who has worked at Augusta, he has revealed they work on making everything look green 100 per cent of the time for the cameras. 

He told National Club Golfer: 'You will get weak spots, bits that are in the shade we will be working on. Anything that can be picked up on camera will be painted green.'

Water contains food dye 

Have you ever looked at the water at Augusta and thought how do they make it look so perfect? Well, here it goes. An American journalist took a sample from the pond in front of the 15th and ran tests to reveal the water had food dye in it. It turns out, it was a dye similar to that used in blue-coloured icing. 

Bunkers are not filled with sand

Ever wondered how they get the bunkers to look so clean as well? Again, it's not what you think, they don't actually use sand. It is a waste product from mining and is a substance called 'quartz'.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I will say... Given the opportunity, I would get in on painting golf courses for major tournaments.

I still don't think painting dead bushes is really my thing though...


----------

